# testen ob Verbindung ins internet besteht



## Guest (24. Aug 2006)

hallo,

vermutlich ist es eine einfache frage:

wie kann ich vor dem versenden einer mail herausfinden, ob eine Verbindung ins internet besteht?

ich könnte natürlich beim Versenden die exception abfangen, aber gibt es einen "besseren" weg?

danke


----------



## foobar (24. Aug 2006)

Du kannst ja einfach mal einen Ping an www.google.de o.ä senden, dann siehste ob du on bist oder nicht.


----------



## Guest (24. Aug 2006)

so habe ich es nicht gemeint, habe mich undeutlich ausgedrückt:

wie kann ein java-Programm vor dem versenden einer mail (durch eben dieses java-programm) herausfinden, ob eine internetverbinung besteht.


----------



## foobar (24. Aug 2006)

Jo, ist mir schon klar.

Stell doch einfach eine Socketverbindung mit einem server im Inet her, dann weißt du ob du on bist oder nicht. Am besten stellst du eine Verbindung mit dem SMTP-Server her, dem du die Nachicht übermitteln willst.


----------



## Guest (24. Aug 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...wie kann ich ... herausfinden, ob eine Verbindung ins internet besteht?


Siehe: java.net.InetAddress#getByName(String host) bzw. java.net.InetAddress#isReachable()


----------

